# Castleburn Vs. Peninsula VALUES???



## gvic (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm trying to obtain the current values on Castleburn and Peninsula to buy...can you help?


----------



## Rmelnyk (Sep 6, 2008)

Sorry, nothing I have heard of is current.  I bought a 2b/r, 7th week in 2004 for about $1200. plus they threw in 10 years of RCI membership.


----------

